# NEW WORK (Just finished these)



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Currently working on a series of about 15 text pieces.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting pieces. I might try using s ruler to get your line a bit more straight.. Are you doing these as a commission? Or just for fun? And are you using a stencil or doing the letters freehand?

Nice work!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not sure if it makes a difference, but there are mistakes in punctuation and spelling.


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks man....I appreciate it. I'm just doing them for fun. I'm using a stencil for the letters and your right....I def need to use a ruler to get the lines more straight. 




The idea is that..... everything I write in text is actually a reflection of the viewer and the American culture as a whole. The words reflect hurtful honesty, greed, envy, selfishness, and many other ugly qualities we all possess as human beings. Much of the text.... you will realize is something you have done, or said, or experienced, or felt, or heard. The text pieces are a reflection of not just me and you...but everyone. And in the end...it's really a realization and a reflection as to how ugly it is that we as humans put our own needs and desires above the needs and desires of the people we love. Our family, friends, and loved ones.


----------

